# Reassuring Fearful Dog



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a question for you guys. Do you think that its ok to reassure a fearful dog? I've always thought that no. However been doing some reading on fearful dogs and came across an interesting idea: That its OK to reassure a fearful dog! 

That statement is backed up by a study done quite a while ago with mice (Read a little more about it here http://fearfuldog.com/fearstudy.html)

So after reading that article have you changed your mind? I've been trying to look for other sources that verify this way of thinking but its hard. Even reputable sites say not to reassure fearful dogs.

Tell me what you guys think, and why you think that way. If possible can someone post some links to anything that shows without a doubt that you should or shouldn't reassure a fearful dog. 

Or do you guys think that there is a difference between coddeling and reassuring?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I think there is nothing wrong with comforting a frightened dog. I don't believe it "reinforces" the fear. Then again, comforting and CODDLING are two different things.

Nice to see you have been to the fearful dog site..it has lots of fantastic information. 

Patricia McConnell has an entry or two on the subject on her for the love of a dog blog.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't usually, but that's just me. If something spooks them or whatever, it's just a "you are alright, let's refocus and keep on going". 

It works for me. I try to keep it low key for the dogs, even during thunderstorms we don't overdo it with our sound sensitive dog. 


I had a dog try to attack my young male at a show one time (we were walking by and he lunged full throttle at my pup), and instead of making a HUGE fuss about it and comforting him (like everyone watching expected), I just made sure he was okay and kept on like nothing had happened. Within 5 min he had forgotten all about it and was happily walking past the spot where it happened and interacting with dogs of the same breed that tried to nail him.


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! I have a fearful dog myself and have done a lot of reading on this subject. More and more, trainers and behaviorists are starting to realize that stroking and talking reassuringly to a fearful dog will not reinforce fear. The reason being that fear is an EMOTION, not a behavior. Although it may not do anything to reduce the dog's fear (it doesn't actually reduce cortisol levels in the bloodstream), it's also not going to make the dog more fearful. Anecdotally, I have seen that my fearful dog responds to touch and it DOES seem to make her more at ease with a fearful situation. But of course I have nothing scientific to back this up with. LOL. 

So the philosophy amongst the fearful dog community is that if it makes YOU feel better, go ahead and reassure your dog. It truly can't hurt and it might help.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Or do you guys think that there is a difference between coddeling and reassuring?


Yes. A little reassurance via my hand on his shoulder conveyed just what my fearful reactive (to other dogs) rescue needed. I couldn't always control the distance between us and another approaching dog (to keep him within his comfort zone). Touch, and a quiet "it's all right" got us through encounters that were sure triggers to lunging and barking, something I wanted to avoid altogether, but, couldn't always manage that.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> I have a question for you guys. Do you think that its ok to reassure a fearful dog? I've always thought that no. However been doing some reading on fearful dogs and came across an interesting idea: That its OK to reassure a fearful dog!
> 
> That statement is backed up by a study done quite a while ago with mice (Read a little more about it here http://fearfuldog.com/fearstudy.html)
> 
> ...





> Tell me what you guys think, and why you think that way. If possible can someone post some links to anything that shows without a doubt that you should or shouldn't reassure a fearful dog.


Ok, think about your question, is there anything in your experience with dogs that is 100%. Please trust me on this(hate people who use the trust me program)but this is a no-brainer there is nothing 100%. What will work with some will not work with others. That's the way it is in dog world.


----------



## Corinthian (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.theotherendoftheleash.com/you-cant-reinforce-fear-dogs-and-thunderstorms/

I believe the study regarding storm phobic dogs is at least 3 years old. When it first came across Dreschel's work I remember thinking.... "yeah! obviously" It's nice to have data though.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

IMO I don't feel right reassuring a fearful dog, rescuing the breed I did I don't feel I would of got them over their fears reassuring them.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I've read that study on the Fearful Dogs website more times than I can count. I've basically come to the conclusion that a) like Cracker said, comforting and coddling ("OHH POOR BABY ARE YOU OKAY??!) are two different things, and b ) that every dog is different. 

Most of the time, I don't think a simple massage-like touch on a dog who is afraid of something (provided it's not you) is such a bad thing. If you start to convey franticness, extreme upset, or fear yourself, well, then maybe it is best to just leave the dog alone in a safe place. (I do have problems with this sometimes.. my dog can read me better than I ever knew! But I'm working on it and have made progress.  )

The study also indicates (the biggest message IMO) that classically conditioning with food will not lead a dog to be more afraid of a stimulus, but instead, the opposite will happen.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've read the article several times too . I think it all depends on how you try to do the reassuring. I think coddling and making too much of it can actually make them more fearful. Your voice will get louder, you might appear to be frantic -- that's going to make the situation worse because you become just one more distraction in an environment the dog already finds scary. The more inputs, the more the dog gets overloaded.

I find that if I stay calm, let her lean on me if she wants, do a little basic obedience and/or use a calming phrase with her - one I use when I give her a butt rubb, for instance ("mommaluvsyou") - she's calmer. Of course, if I can, I get her the heck out of there and work on slowly introducing her to the scary thing again later. But sometimes you can't leave and need to deal with what's in front of you.

So I'm in the low-key reassurance camp.


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree, Hoku is a little fearful, and when she seems afraid of something I just touch her shoulder and say in a kind/happy voice "Its OK, lets go see that," and I encourage her to go visit whatever scared her. I try to be a little comforting, but fairly nonchalant. I do not think coddeling would be a good idea.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok so most would agree that making a big fuss about it generally will make things worse while a reassuring tap and a word or two is OK to use. 

Hehe Wvasko, like your way of thinking: pure common sense! I was just wondering if there is a general rule of thumb, nothing concrete of course. Being around dogs for years will teach ya that one thing won't work for all 

And Corinthian thanks for the link, I'll read through it and search up the links 

Thanks guys, like always you are all a big help! Honestly!


----------

